# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  Spiralling presidential compound

## LEE256

It is therefore easy to see why the New Administrative Capital, which is expected to house embassies, government agencies, the parliament, 30 ministries, and a spiralling presidential compound when completed, is necessary. Apparently, it will not only relocate administrative buildings out of Cairo, but also create much-needed housing. The government has also promised to ensure that each inhabitant in the new development gets 15 square meters of green space. Located in the center of the new administrative capital will be a central "green river", a combination of open water and planted greenery twice the size of Central Park in New York. Also, there is the claim that the project will tackle pollution and make Egypt "greener".

----------

